# Need advice on selling my GPU



## ghouse12311 (Nov 24, 2013)

I am planning on selling my gtx 660 (this one to be exact) by next month. Bought it in this year February for exactly Rs 15000. It came with 3 years warranty and in the next month, about 2 years and 1 month warranty will be left. Have the bill and all. My questions are:

1. How should I sell it? I have no idea how to sell online...
2. How much can I expect from this card?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 24, 2013)

10-12k would be good

you can sell here - Bazaar


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 24, 2013)

you can also try ebay


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks will post a thread in Bazaar later....not sure about ebay....any other options?


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 24, 2013)

yep.. post it on Bazaar. 

and also on quickr, ebay blah blah..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 24, 2013)

guys one more question...how does the warranty bill work if some one from another city buys my gpu? the bill is from a local store here in hyd...


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 25, 2013)

works all over india..


----------



## Cilus (Nov 25, 2013)

You can also try OLX and quickr for selling.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

Selling locally on OLX will be quick and hassle free.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 25, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Selling locally on OLX will be quick and hassle free.



ebay is trustworthy and our forums are even more trustworthy. I have a friend who is a member in both erodov & techeclave who once tried to buy in OLX by paying 25k for a TV and he never received the product and the phone number given in the OLX account stopped working.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 25, 2013)

bavusani said:


> ebay is trustworthy and our forums are even more trustworthy. I have a friend who is a member in both erodov & techeclave who once tried to buy in OLX by paying 25k for a TV and he never received the product and the phone number given in the OLX account stopped working.



Sites like OLX are meant for local, within-same city transactions. They aren't meant for multi-city deals and that is the reason they don't have any payment guarantee or customer protection whatsoever.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 1, 2013)

i posted an ad on olx and quikr and got two calls from outside my state and they are asking me to send the card first and once they receive it, they will transfer the money....is this how it works?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 1, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i posted an ad on olx and quikr and got two calls from outside my state and they are asking me to send the card first and once they receive it, they will transfer the money....is this how it works?



> First, OLX and Quickr has absolutely no involvement in transaction.

> If someont outside of your state is asking for product, ask them to send half payment right at the time of shipping (show them the courier receipt) and remaining half after receiving the product.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 1, 2013)

> > If someont outside of your state is asking for product, ask them to send half payment right at the time of shipping (show them the courier receipt) and remaining half after receiving the product.



Exactly


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 1, 2013)

guys one question..the guy who wants to buy my GPU says that there is a way to send the GPU the same way flipkart sends its products..like the courier guy will collect the money and deliver the GPU and then i can collect the money from the courier..i can send it like this? also he agreed on 11k good price?


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 1, 2013)

no... it works only for ecomm sites 

ask him to transfer the money first and then courier it. give the tracking number to him..


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 15, 2013)

sold my gpu for 10k locally...i have one question,i am getting about 40 fps in dota 2 with hd 2500 with low settings....is it ok to game on hd 2500 or gaming will damage the iGPU?


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 15, 2013)

No, it will not damage your iGPU . You will get low FPS only.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> sold my gpu for 10k locally...i have one question,i am getting about 40 fps in dota 2 with hd 2500 with low settings....is it ok to game on hd 2500 or gaming will damage the iGPU?



Why do you think gaming will damage the IGP?


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why do you think gaming will damage the IGP?



I think that quote by him is another one that you can put in your "Post the dumbest........" thread!!!


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 16, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> I think that quote by him is another one that you can put in your "Post the dumbest........" thread!!!



That is a doubt by OP, not a statement. Doubts and questions are never dumb


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 16, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Why do you think gaming will damage the IGP?



i just had a doubt because I think Intel's iGPU is not meant for gaming right? 

just in case can you tell me which cheapest GPU can max out Dota 2 @ 1600x900 with constant 60fps?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 16, 2013)

ghouse12311 said:


> i just had a doubt because I think Intel's iGPU is not meant for gaming right?
> 
> just in case can you tell me which cheapest GPU can max out Dota 2 @ 1600x900 with constant 60fps?



hd 6670 will do it


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 16, 2013)

Go for HD 6670 1GB DDR5 for 5.4k. Sufficient for playing most games at good settings.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Dec 16, 2013)

any GPU is available around 3-4k which will give me 60fps maxed out in Dota 2? i will be playing Dota 2 only....


----------

